# Using Fruit Extract to Enhance Flavor



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2008)

Someone suggested adding extract to your must to enhance flavor. Example raspberry wine. Have any of you heard of this, will it work? If it does when would you add it and how much, say for 6 gal(primary). Appreciate all the help from this forum, you have all been a tremendous help, looking forward to continue learning from/with you.
Troy


----------



## cpfan (Nov 6, 2008)

Troy what are you planning? Adding raspberry extract to a raspberry wine? If so, might be a good idea. haven't heard many comments about adding extracts.
Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2008)

When I first prepared my juice, before adding the yeast it was quite "fruity", I just sampled some checking the SG and it is coming along fine, albeit I used the wrong yeast. I think my first batch will be great, but not as fruity. Seems extract may work to enhance this, don't want to experiment w a 5 gal batch without imput, seems like it should work. I'm thinking add it to the secondary, on the next batch. Anyone else have any thoughts? Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2008)

Also, I prefer a sweeter wine, this batch will be a lil dry but wonderful. So I was thinking about perhaps adding the extract at the time it is "sweetened" next time. My first batch will not make it to it's "teenage" yrs, the next batch will be made with all the things I learned so far, and be raised to an "adult". I'm getting smarter, just not sure if I'm getting any better. Am I wrong to be thinking about batch 2 before this one is done? Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 6, 2008)

Came across this site www.homebrewit.com they have several fruit extracts suitable for wine or beer. They recommended it as the last step before bottling, to taste of course. Still would like to hear about anyone else who has done this.
Troy


----------



## twissty (Nov 7, 2008)

They make fruit wine kits that are basically a varietal grape wine that you make, then stabilize with sorbate, then you add a pouch of fruit concentrate, let it clear in the carboy using finings, then bottle COmmon flavours are strawberry zinf, and blackberry merlot


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 7, 2008)

So I'm guessing one could find just the fruit concentrate at a brew store, huh?


----------



## Sacalait (Nov 7, 2008)

I've added extracts to strawberry and blueberry wines with great success but be careful of the amount you add. Just before bottling and after sweetening I'll add 1tsp of extract to a 5gal batch and taste after incorporating. It doesn't take much, just enough to enhance the flavors already present.


----------



## Luc (Nov 8, 2008)

Could you describe 'fruity' please.
Describe what you are trying to achieve.

If you make wine from example plums or
elderberries or raspberries. Do not expect it
to taste like the fruit does. The winemaking process will 
change the flavors.
It will taste like the wine made of that fruit is supposed to
taste but it will not taste like the fruit itself.

If that is what you want to achieve then you should
go distilling and making fruit flavored alcohol
beverages.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 8, 2008)

No Luc, not that at all, I enjoy a great glass of wine like all of us in here! Please don't misunderstand me. When I mixed up my origanal juice was "fruity"
What I have working will be wonderful, and I can already see the essence of the fruit being in the final product. I am talking about a wine that has the alcohol, maybe a little sweet, and strong on the fruit flavor. I'm a pollack from Milwaukee, beer is in my blood, alcohol no like me. Wine want me.


----------



## sigeje (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi Troy,

I knew this is a very old post, but I'm interested with your idea. Could you please share your experience using fruit extract? Cheers. Gilang


----------

